

Silicon Valley Programmer Mugged of 10 Bitcoin - nicklovescode
http://nickcammarata.com/man-mugged-for-10btc

======
minimaxir
...I'm honestly not sure what point this is trying to make about Bitcoins.
Good? Bad? Weird?

~~~
nikolak
Looks to me like some attempt to be funny and to show how bitcoins are harder
to steal IRL.

So, I'd say the point OP is trying to make about bitcoins is that they're
"Good" and/or better by just pointing out one situation where it would be
better to have BTC instead of USD.

